# Mercury Pacemaker



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd call this one as having some condition issues and over the money but still a good start on a rare bike. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262470319161


----------



## slick (Jun 6, 2016)

That one has lots of issues. The rattle bomb chrome guard is the biggest, fenders are over polished, rims are too nice also. Fender ornament is repop. Too much in my opinion. And its missing the Mercury decals on the shroud and fender ornament. 

With the recent ones that have all popped up, i believe mine is the finest original example out there. Ive done nothing but clean it, swap tires since it had middleweights on it, and swap out the ugly 60's grips that were on it.


----------

